# Saying Grace Before a Meal



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

Apparently something that some people choose not to do, I feel that it is important to say Grace before a meal. I'm curious to know if anyone here says Grace or a small prayer/few words, regardless of their religion/beliefs.

-Quetzal


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I am afraid that this thread could descend into some uncomfortable areas.


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> I am afraid that this thread could descend into some uncomfortable areas.


Darn it, you're absolutely right. That wasn't my intention, but I see where this could go.

I ask for a Moderator to please discard this thread.

-Quetzal


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I was compelled to say Grace up until around my 12th birthday, and never saw any point to it whatsoever. A man's relationship with God is his own business and I consider outward displays of worship to be most unbecoming.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

But most people who do say grace before a meal, do so inwardly to themselves, not out loud.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

It is important to reassert Catholic dominance in culture. A party should always say the following in unison, bookended by making the sign of the cross.
"Bless us, O Lord! and these Thy gifts, which we are about to receive from Thy bounty, through Christ our Lord. Amen."


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As it is with many, my faith is important to me. Saying grace before a meal is something that was ingrained in me throughout my childhood and has stuck with me throughout my life. While we vocalize our thoughts/words of praise and thanks at home, as the Earl of Ormonde suggests, when dining out, the wife and I slightly bow our heads and silently offer up such prayers. Ridicule if you must, but for the grace of God, we all might not have it as pleasant as we do!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Shaver said:


> I was compelled to say Grace up until around my 12th birthday, and never saw any point to it whatsoever. A man's relationship with God is his own business and I consider outward displays of worship to be most unbecoming.


Agreed. But I would not begrudge someone else thinking about his gods before eating.

An acquaintance of mine who is not a christian was asked very pointedly to say grace when at dinner with a friends family, I believe in the US, and went:

"Crush your enemies. See them driven before you. Hear the lamentations of their women."



Did not go over well. And was pretty disrespectful, albeit funny. I would just have thanked the chef, most likely.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> As it is with many, my faith is important to me. Saying grace before a meal is something that was ingrained in me throughout my childhood and has stuck with me throughout my life. While we vocalize our thoughts/words of praise and thanks at home, as the Earl of Ormonde suggests, when dining out, the wife and I slightly bow our heads and silently offer up such prayers. Ridicule if you must, but for the grace of God, we all might not have it as pleasant as we do!


Nice words brother!
I do the same, I join my hands, bow my head, close my eyes & say grace to myself.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> Agreed. But I would not begrudge someone else thinking about his gods before eating.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine who is not a christian was asked very pointedly to say grace when at dinner with a friends family, I believe in the US, and went:
> 
> ...


I have a similar maxim, albeit 'hear the lamentations of' is replaced with 'deflower'.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Nice words bro... No wait, not nice words at all...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> As it is with many, my faith is important to me. Saying grace before a meal is something that was ingrained in me throughout my childhood and has stuck with me throughout my life. While we vocalize our thoughts/words of praise and thanks at home, as the Earl of Ormonde suggests, when dining out, the wife and I slightly bow our heads and silently offer up such prayers. Ridicule if you must, but for the grace of God, we all might not have it as pleasant as we do!


Absolutely not to ridicule but I am given toward the notion that God knows what is in my head, and more importantly that which is in my heart, and this being so then no externalised demonstrative activity is required.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think in some religions you're required to say grace.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Absolutely not to ridicule but I am given toward the notion that God knows what is in my head, and more importantly that which is in my heart, and this being so then no externalised demonstrative activity is required.


Are you speaking of an external or internal requirement?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Are you speaking of an external or internal requirement?


Forgive me my obtuseness but might I implore you to elaborate....?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Forgive me my obtuseness but might I implore you to elaborate....?


Is your understanding that a Creator does not require external signs of devotion, or that your internalized thoughts do not require tangible exercise and expression?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Is your understanding that a Creator does not require external signs of devotion, or that your internalized thoughts do not require tangible exercise and expression?


Why would He, and why would I?

Some of the most externally devout people are simply wicked through and through, all pious words yet uncharitable deeds.

You cannot pull the wool over God's eyes.

At any rate God clearly indicated His expectations of us via the Decalogue - no mention of lardy-dar prayers.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Tempest said:


> Is your understanding that a Creator does not require external signs of devotion, or that your internalized thoughts do not require tangible exercise and expression?


Does the deity posses an ego that requires massaging,sir?

" I cannot believe in a God who wants to be praised all the time."

- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Quetzal said:


> Apparently something that some people choose not to do, I feel that it is important to say Grace before a meal. I'm curious to know if anyone here says Grace or a small prayer/few words, regardless of their religion/beliefs.
> 
> -Quetzal


" If the only prayer you said in your life was thank you, that would be enough."

- Meister Eckhart


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Orthodoxy of words is blasphemy unless it is backed up by superiority of character.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Why would He, and why would I?
> 
> Some of the most externally devout people are simply wicked through and through, all pious words yet uncharitable deeds.
> 
> ...


I would prefer your company over that of many of my secular comrades, Shaver. Perhaps you are a deist?

" I do not think that the real reason why people accept religion is anything to do with argumentation. They accept religion on emotional grounds. One is often told that it is a very wrong thing to attack religion, because religion makes men virtuous. So I am told; I have not noticed it."

- Bertrand Russell


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1. 
Indeed, there seems to be more than a few Sunday morning Christians, who's daily conduct betrays the true character of their souls! How we live our lives counts far more in terms of salvation, than just where we chose to be or what we chose to do on Sunday mornings. Speaking of which...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you always have to bless the meal when saying grace? Why is that important?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Howard said:


> Do you always have to bless the meal when saying grace? Why is that important?


You may find it of use with regard to the propitiation of the deity so that you may gain entrance to heaven, Howard.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Pray, v. To ask that the laws of the universe be annulled in behalf of a single petitioner, confessedly unworthy.

- Ambrose Bierce, _The Devil's Dictionary _ (1911)


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> I would prefer your company over that of many of my secular comrades, Shaver. Perhaps you are a deist?
> 
> " I do not think that the real reason why people accept religion is anything to do with argumentation. They accept religion on emotional grounds. One is often told that it is a very wrong thing to attack religion, because religion makes men virtuous. So I am told; I have not noticed it."
> 
> - Bertrand Russell


I hold to Panentheism - and certainly *not* Pantheism, I point this out to avoid the common confusion between the two terms.

.
.
.
.
.

.
.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Perhaps this should be in the manners thread? Someone who takes the time to thank anyone -- the host, the chef, his creator -- for the food in front of him rather than diving in has some semblance of manners


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ This rationale could be extended to any act one undertakes. Are we now perhaps expected to say a prayer before physical congress? If so I'd be keen to know its format....


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Shaver said:


> ^ This rationale could be extended to any act one undertakes. Are we now perhaps expected to say a prayer before physical congress? If so I'd be keen to know its format....


I'm pretty sure the format is the same: "Bless me for these gifts which I am about to receive from thy bounty..." etc


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^:devil:

............or just a simple "Thank-you" would do!


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes. Most of the time brow our heads and talk respectively quiet or silently to ourselves. Don't want people to think we are trying to be better than anyone else because of our beliefs. At home in normal volume of course.


----------

